# Shrimp Etouffe



## zippy12 (Mar 18, 2018)

Shrimp Shells from 5lbs of shrimp (I keep frozen until I make the seafood stock)
2tbl kosher salt
14 cups water
20 peppercorns
1/2 large onion
2tbl butter

Put butter in and melt
put shrimp shells in and cook till pink
add water and the rest and boil then simmer for 1.5 hours





































YUM






Now the Etuffe
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/7...ingContentType=recipe hub&clickId=cardslot 27































add Old Bay











I simmered for an hour to melt the veg...






Add Shrimp

















Long cook but you can't buy this stuff at the beach!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Geebs (Mar 18, 2018)

Wow that looks amazing. I need to learn to make this because no one in the Midwest can make it.


----------



## redheelerdog (Mar 18, 2018)

Superb, looks amazing. I could eat that every night!


----------



## ksblazer (May 30, 2018)

Looks excellent! !

I can make a pretty good gumbo and jambalaya. Etouffe is next for me to try making. Not sure if I have ever had it before. But from looking at the ingredients in the recipe. I'm about 99.9% sure I'm going to really like it.


----------



## Braz (May 31, 2018)

We polished off the last of the gumbo from the freezer last night. I think we will give this etouffe a spin. At least one of the local groceries has shrimp on sale according to the weekly flier.


----------

